# Box Joints



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi members. I have just started using my new Leigh Jig and I am attempting to make, small novelty/jewelry boxes from various 1/4" thick hardwoods I was given, using box joints. I used the method I read in a Router Workshop book where you cut a groove on the inside of the sides, glue the box together then cut a groove on the outside below the inside groove and separate the lid from the box. It seemed to work well, the lid fitting like it should but then I realized on the four end pieces of the lid there was a tiny void the shape of the groove. I plastic wood filled them but on colored wood it didn't look good. I now realize that Bob didn't use box joints!!! Help. Oldrusty

P.S. I absolutely love my Leigh Jig


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Post a picture I am sure I know the problem just like see for myself


----------



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

*Box joints*

Hi, earlier today I posted a thread and was asked to show a picture of the problem I experienced. Although it is hard to see I hope the attachments help. Oldrusty


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Oldrusty
Fine job looks good , but you have to use stop rabbits on two side then chisel out the corner it would have come great ( learning curve )


----------



## MartinW (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi Oldrusty,

I agree - looks good - and definitely better than the first ones I did (softwood, tearouts, gaps)
Another thingie to think about might be, to not just flat glue on top and bottom, but maybe recess them into the walls.
Nobody is perfect - I have to admit, I still have to improve my boxes (and especially box and dovetail joints, very especially hand cut ones) still, too

Anyway - you can really be proud of it now - although you might smile about it after a while, when you finished the next dozen or so boxes (which then makes you proud of your progress)

Martin


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

No chisel needed it can all be done on the router table,just setup some stop blocks on your fence or use some masking tape and mark it with a drop staring point and a stopping point this is when a ski jig comes in for easy and safe job..

==


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Old rusty
Bj is right, the mistake you made was not planning ahead,my mistake when I offered the advice was that I was thinking standing the side upright again the fence, but Bj is telling you to lay the side piece on the table flat this would be easier and safer and you would not need to chisel , this why you need to plan ahead which piece to cut first and so on and if this your first box you did excellent


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rusty, the method you wanted to use is the Magic Box like these?


----------



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks guys for all your advice and kind words. Hi Mike. Where could I find written or video description of The Magic Box method. Oldrusty


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue


" Unique Image

"the Router Workshop" Series 100!

The starting series of " the Router Workshop". Smaller projects show that many of the techniques can be applied to both small and large projects. A complete listing of the projects from this series is featured below.
Series 1 DVD - $14.95 Each

Canadian Customers Click Here!
U.S. Customers Click Here!

Note: this DVD does not include the project plans. Individual project plans can be purchased by selecting the links below.


101 - Heart Frame:
102 - Dovetail Book Stand:
103 - Magic Boxes:
104 - Box Joint Drawers:
105 - Angle Clock:
106 - Pen Storage:
107 - Mug Tree and Pen Stand:
108 - Table and Stools:
109 - Panels:
110 - Wheels and Circles:
111 - Oval Picture Frame:
112 - Inlay Heart Tray:
113 - Drawers:
114 - Wall Shelf:




Order E-Plan

U.S. Customers Click Here!

Canadian Customers Click Here!

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?product=PL10103








Back To Top


103 - Magic Boxes: 


==



oldrusty said:


> Thanks guys for all your advice and kind words. Hi Mike. Where could I find written or video description of The Magic Box method. Oldrusty


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Please don't take this as criticism but as advice. Box joints look clumsy on jewellery boxes, plain mitres, mitres with splines or lock mitres look far better. They look OK on trinket boxes


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

I think it is in the eyes of the beholder
No I did not build this box but definitely admire it


----------

